# What cut of meat to use?



## masoct3 (Mar 1, 2019)

Hello everyone,

Completely new to smoking.  Wanted to take a poll as to what type/cut of meat you all use for your jerky.


Thank you in advance!


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 1, 2019)

Yup. Any beef labeled "round" will make good jerky. Lucky for you it's usually the cheapest too! Eye of round being the cheapest (usually ) of the 3


----------



## Bigtank (Mar 1, 2019)

When you cut it do you go against the grain?


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 1, 2019)

Bigtank said:


> When you cut it do you go against the grain?


Round works real nice, but really any lean cut will do. You don't want a lot of marbling. 

I cut with sometimes and against sometimes. Depends on how chewy I want it to be.


----------



## jbellard (Mar 1, 2019)

Eye of round. 
Usually cut against the grain. 

Try it both ways and see which one you prefer.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 2, 2019)

Round for sure. With the grain can be chewier but also more forgiving. Lose track and take jerky cut Across the grain too far and it will Crumble and have the texture of saw dust...JJ


----------



## mike243 (Mar 2, 2019)

The most $$ meat I know of, Deer lol hardly any fat lol


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 2, 2019)

Right there with you on With the Grain. My kids would put down a couple pounds in a sitting if I made eating the Jerky too easy...JJ


----------



## ksblazer (Mar 3, 2019)

Top or bottem round
Cut against the grain for an easier chew.


----------



## 90beater (Mar 21, 2019)

I haven't made any in a while but I have a new smoker and am ready to make some. I used the brisket from Costco before. It isn't the cheapest but always came out great. This is from my electric smoker that died.








Red wine and worshy sause.


----------



## 90beater (Mar 21, 2019)

Oh and I am a rebel. Against the grain, partially frozen and cut as thin as possible with a slicer.

I do like the eye of round though. I will have to try that.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 21, 2019)

I like using the top round, but as the others said eye round will work fine.


----------



## Texan4ut (Apr 8, 2019)

Don't knock ground meat jerky. I butcher my own deer and I cut the meat out between the ribs abd evry other place I can find. Can ene d up with extra 10+ pounds of grinds as I call em. Grind it use the HI Mountain Hickory and shoot opn to the trays with my jerky gun. Great for jerky or snack sticks. When 93/7 ground meat goes on sale I use that for jerky and snack sticks. Sure is easy when you want to make a batch in a hurry plus I give it away to friends a lot. Save the better stuff for me.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 8, 2019)

Agreed top round or eye round also as mention ground will work too.

Warren


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 10, 2019)

London broil or other meats that are on sale work fine.


----------

